# need a great conditioner



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Bayo has always had what seems to me dry fur. he is on a raw diet and is on fish oil and cod liver oil witch has helped his flaky skin but looking for a good treatment from the outside as well. was told to use equess avacado spray for horses but after reading reviews not to sure about it (sticky fur). what is a good shampoo and conditioner and posible leave in conditioner for inbetween bathings? please help my boy from dry brittle fur
thanks


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I like furminator products...they work well, especially if used together.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You need to fix this from the inside out, not the other way around. No avocado anything, it is toxic to dogs.

Please consider adding hemp, sunflower, and especially evening primrose oil to the dog's diet. Evaluate what you are feeding and make sure the dog gets a balanced raw diet that includes sardines.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Only certain parts of the avocado are toxic, the "meat" is fine. 

I do however agree that this needs to be fixed from the inside, out. Not "band-aided". I think the best place to start would be the RAW forum and explain in detail about your feeding routines. There could be something missing in his diet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The info on the net about avocado is conflicting.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's more for a smell and maybe some oil extract that gives it it's name. I'mstill a bit new to raw but for the most part im I have it down on the correct amounts and foods to feed him. I got him at 3 months old from the breader who does raw but at the time I got him, he was on kibble and putting him on raw hasn't helped as much as I hoped. My vet had suggested the eqyess wanted to find out what the fellow gsd owners have/are using


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I use "Top Performance" from PetEdge. I bought it in the 1 gallon concentrated form. It is perfect for my dog's coat . It cost me about $20 for the 1 gallon plus taxes and duty (imported from the US) and makes 7 gallons.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use Original Mane ?n Tail Conditioner - Original Man 'n Tail - Moisturizing Shampoos and Conditioners, Hair Cremes, Pomades, and Leave-In Treatments
Also try using an oatmeal or skin re-hydrating shampoo. Eqyss hair products are also pretty good. 

I don't believe OP said he is feeding the dog avocado. He was planning on using an avocado based hair conditioner....


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

no Im not feeding my dog avocado!!! that is the name of the product.
I have been using John Paul oatmeat shampoo and the deep conditioning rince for his regular bathes


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this product line is very good Animal Sense Pet Products Inc

I know the creator and can attest to her high standards.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

How long has your dog been on raw? I know when I transitioned Dakota she went through a lackluster phase before her skin and coat turned absolutely beautiful.

I've used mane&tail as well, and it left both Dakota and Kaiser's fur very soft. Right now I have a mango shampoo+conditioner that I like very much made by EarthBath. I don't actually bathe the pups that often though; I usually just rinse them off unless they are truly dirty. I've always liked the oatmeal shampoos too.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

He has been on raw pretty much since I got him, He will be 12 months on the 10th. I did my reserch then dove into raw. like i've said in other post he really hasn't had the fur like other dogs I have trained with so it making me think its not a food thing, could be the products im using. He is top pedi so don't really think it's genetics.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

How often are you bathing? Too often can strip natural oils and actually make dry coats worse.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been about every 4-5 weeks he likes to lay in the dirt under a bush in the yard so i try ton wait as long as i can but i brush and comb him at least 2 a week


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Well you're safe there, then... I'm out of ideas, haha. I hope the feeding changes make all the difference. *thumbs up*


----------

